# Rigging my WS Commander 120



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I bought a Wilderness Systems Commander 120 a couple weeks ago and have been working on setting it up in my very limited free time. 

Started with 2 flush mount rod holders in the rear.









I added some tread tape to the inside to keep from slipping and falling in the drink. Used the leftovers in the rear under the crate to keep it in place.









I then made a dash board for the front with 2 Cannon rod holders with some plastic I had laying around. The fish finder is currently held in place by 2 clamps and the front bungee cord until I actually get the kayak in the water and decide for sure where I want to put it. May end up making a new dash board (I have a bunch more plastic) thats larger to hold the fish finder. I attached a Mad Frog transducer mount to one side for the transducer for the FF. The dash board is attached with Mighty Mounts that use the Slide Trax on the kayak.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great looking mods. I like the tread tape and it looks factory, I may consider doing that myself.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RustyGoat,
Great kayak and great set up. You might want to check your rod holders to see if they're too close together...looks like the rod butts may hit each other...hard to tell from the pic. 

Also, if you're interested, you can mount your transducer inside the kayak...without cutting any holes. Go to Lowes and get a small chunk of Electrician's Putty (called Duct Seal) and press it on the floor of your kayak...where you want your transducer. As long as you make sure you don't have any air bubbles between the transducer and the putty, it will read straight through the hull.

Here's a couple of pics of mine:



















Bowhunter57


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I have a modified Mad Frog transducer arm attached to the left side of the dash board that I can flip up and down. I prefer to have the transducer actually in the water. Its hard to see in the pic. 

The rod holders being to close together had crossed my mind but I can turn them in more if its a problem. Ill probably end up making a new dash board anyhow. I built this one really quick without putting much thought into it.

All I need is to get my transducer off a friends boat and I should be ready to hit the water for its maiden voyage.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You've been a "Busy Beaver", RustyGoat. LOL! 
Ain't mods fun. You haven't yet had your maiden voyage and you already have mods for your mods. Looks like a fishin' machine to me! Tim...........................................................................................................................................


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks real good! I like the transducer arm!


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Finally had a chance to get the kayak out on the water today. Pretty much going to change the whole setup around. The dashboard is too far away from me and a real pain to reach the rod holders and FF. The rod holders are going straight on the rails on each side and Im going to make a new bracket for the fish finder to go on the rail also and completely ditch the dashboard idea. Im also moving the transducer inside the kayak, almost smashed it when the wind blew me into the rocks while I was tying a lure on and its a magnet for floating twigs. 

I also need to figure out an anchor setup, have one but dont know what to do with the 50' of rope or how to attach it. The wind was blowing me all over the place today making it really difficult to fish. 

And to top it off I really need to find a different PFD. The one I have now from BPS has one of the foam floats right in the center of the back making it extremely uncomfortable sitting in the kayak seat.

I did try to stand up in the kayak when I was at the ramp pulling out and it wasnt to difficult but will take some getting used to to be able to fish standing up.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RustyGoat said:


> Im also moving the transducer inside the kayak, almost smashed it when the wind blew me into the rocks while I was tying a lure on and its a magnet for floating twigs.


RustyGoat,
I ran into the same problems with my original transducer installation. The hull mount has been great and has stayed put. It takes about 20 minutes for the hull temp to match the water temp, so that the FF water temp is accurate, but that's not an issue for me.



RustyGoat said:


> I also need to figure out an anchor setup, have one but dont know what to do with the 50' of rope or how to attach it. The wind was blowing me all over the place today making it really difficult to fish.


In this pic you can see that I'm using a 3 lb. dumbell (1 in front and 1 in back) for anchors and have installed a boat cleat on each side of the kayak to tie them off. Depending on which way the wind is blowing me, is what determines which anchor I use, to hold me in place.

The only time I use both is if one anchor isn't enough. I found that 5 lb. dumbells are a bit too much. The rubber coated ones, at Walmart work fine and are easy to pull up...no matter what they're in...weeds or mud.












RustyGoat said:


> And to top it off I really need to find a different PFD.


I purchased a neoprene model, at Meijer, for $40. It doesn't have the foam blocks that some of the cheaper models have and is much more comfortable. However, it tends to get a bit warm. I hardly ever wear it, but always carry it to be legal on public waters. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Finished kayak rigging 2.0

Moved the rod holders to the slide trax rails and made a new bracket for the fish finder.
















Made the hardware for the slide trax from 2 elevator bolts with the sides cut to fit the 5/8" trac and 2 wing nuts.









Transducer installed in the rear behind seat. 









Battery box, battery held in place with pieces of pool noodle.









Battery box held in place with another piece of pool noodle wedged on top.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

It looks like it turned out very well. I had no luck putting the transponder in the bottom on my kayak. The readings where terrible and I tried three different spots. If you notice the same thing the mad frog gear TDA works very well. I have it on both of my kayaks.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I had the mad frog gear TDA (the FF is attached to the plate from the mini liberator) on the kayak and kept getting twigs caught in it, that was the reason for moving it inside. Another idea I had after I finished putting it inside the kayak was to mount it to the back using the bolts for the optional rudder.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I have mine on the back with heavy duty velcro. Works wonders, hasnt ever came off while paddling. Its above the keel, so never get hit by anything, and I dont have holes below the waterline , ANDDD makes switching very easy between the kayaks.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RustyGoat,
The new mods look great!  You just about have to be the mother of invention to own a fishing kayak...or at least it helps. 

As long as there's no air between the transducer and the hull, it should read fine. If the floor that the transducer is mounted on isn't the same floor that's on the bottom of the kayak, it may not read. USMC_Galloway's velcro mount works good, if what you have gives you any problems.

Bowhunter57


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

That looks awesome I want a Commander bad but I don't have the funds right now.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I got a rare day off work today and had really hoped to get the kayak out on the water again. The 30 mph winds though kept me home. I bought this kayak the beginning of Feb and with working 7 days a week its only been on the water once and it was windy then too resulting in very little fishing. Decided to move up my plans to install an electric trolling motor and ordered one (Minn Kota Endura C2 30) this morning and started making a mount for it.


----------

